# What's the strangest thing anyone has shouted at you, from a passing car.



## Racing roadkill (17 Dec 2016)

Today I had someone shout " Keep going Louie"

I'm presuming he meant Louie Spence.






Louie Spence.








Louie Spence







LOUIE SPENNNNNNCE.

Oh the humanity.

( I look nothing like Louie Spence, I blame Tour de celeb ).


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Dec 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Today I had someone shout " Keep going Louie"
> 
> I'm presuming he meant Louie Spence.
> 
> ...



Maybe you were looking fabulous, darling! 

I was once mistaken for the Health Secretary by a passing driver. 
Well, I think he called me Jeremy Hunt...


----------



## Flyboy (17 Dec 2016)

At the lights once , bloke shouted out "hey mate do you think my wife is attractive" ( his wife was the driver) I said " too good for you fella" Kid in the back seat " hey you F***in knob head that's my mum your talking about . 
Ha ha how weird .


----------



## Dayvo (17 Dec 2016)

It was common in the 70s, if you rode a bike, that someone (a non cyclist) would shout out, 'Can ya ride tandem' from the PG Tips ad.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqNnPrxzm3g


----------



## cyberknight (17 Dec 2016)

I regularly get odd unrepeatable things shouted at me by youths as i ride past the play park on my commute , fortunately i dont speak "yoof " so im either a cycling god or a K++b in lycra but i haven't deciphered it yet .


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Dec 2016)

I once had a random guy stop, roll down his window and shout

'You poof'

At me.

How very dare he!! 


View: https://youtu.be/jKHq-mAEQlU


----------



## Firestorm (17 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> It was common in the 70s, if you rode a bike, that someone (a non cyclist) would shout out, 'Can ya ride tandem' from the PG Tips ad.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqNnPrxzm3g



That shout took over from the old classic "get off and milk it"
I once had a confused kid shout that at me whilst I was running.

If, you were passing, or being passed, by someone in club kit earlier on a Sunday morning the shout was always "dig dig" a 1960's term of encouragement


----------



## Dayvo (17 Dec 2016)

Another one was, when passing a group of young lads, 'Hey mate, your back wheel's going round.'


----------



## Bodhbh (17 Dec 2016)

"You helmet headed b*stard!"
"It's _*you *_again!"


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> ( I look nothing like Louie Spence, I blame Tour de celeb ).




I dunno


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2016)

"Nice arse!", from an attractive middle aged lady in a BMW. Very strange, because my butt is saggy and hairy, not nice at all.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Dec 2016)

Should read full title. 

I've had an oldish lady tell me my shorts had a hole in them. My response was at least she got some excitement.


----------



## Slick (17 Dec 2016)

The only real shouts I e heard were swear words. I remember thinking, who would even have the energy to roll down their windows to shout at a cyclist just for being there when the likelihood is, he'll never hear the half of it. I mean, I ask you.


----------



## Slick (17 Dec 2016)

Drago said:


> "Nice arse!", from an attractive middle aged lady in a BMW.


Aye, right.


----------



## Slick (17 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've had some school girls shout out "Sexy" to me. I assumed they were taking the mickey


They were.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Dec 2016)

Stopped at the lights a eastern european sounding van driver looked me up and down in my full club go faster lycra gear and said in a very conversational matter of fact way " I don't like what your wearing" . I cant remember my reply.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2016)

F***king numbnuts........how did he know my name


----------



## Will Spin (17 Dec 2016)

Guy in an oldish BMW, no passengers, slowed down beside me as I was going down hill lowered the passenger side window to tell me I was taking up too much space.


----------



## Globalti (17 Dec 2016)

Not a driver to a cyclist but a cyclist to a woman horse rider:

Cyclist: "Fancy a swop?"

Rider: "Oh, no thank you!"

Cyclist: "I wasn't talking to you; I was talking to your horse!"

(Never actually heard it and never had the nerve to say it either!)


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Dec 2016)

I had something shouted at me from a passing car which I didn't understand but was presumably an insult.

The shouter was a young man in the passenger seat of a Vauxhall Corsa, so it may have been a case of 'yoof speak' as mentioned above.

One thing I have concluded from that and a couple of other encounters is that nearside electric windows have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> It was common in the 70s, if you rode a bike, that someone (a non cyclist) would shout out, 'Can ya ride tandem' from the PG Tips ad.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqNnPrxzm3g





This may have happened to us. Oh, how we chortle!


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I dunno


----------



## Profpointy (17 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Another one was, when passing a group of young lads, 'Hey mate, your back wheel's going round.'



I believed the approved reply is "so's your mum"

(substitute "girlfriend" or "wife" where appropriate)


----------



## Dayvo (17 Dec 2016)

Profpointy said:


> I believed the approved reply is "so's your mum"
> 
> (substitute "girlfriend" or "wife" where appropriate)



I was too young to know about that kind of thing when I was 11-12.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Dec 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Stopped at the lights a eastern european sounding van driver looked me up and down in my full club go faster lycra gear and said in a very conversational matter of fact way " I don't like what your wearing" . I cant remember my reply.


Sorry, but ... 
I used to get shouted at a lot, before I discovered a segregated route to work.
The most bizarre has been a British Gas van man, shouting something very abusive on passing me. Of course I could not hear what was said, but I could have reported him easy to the company.


----------



## Proto (17 Dec 2016)

Not a verbal exchange, and not cycling related, but on my motorcycle (Fireblade), I pulled up at some traffic lights in Germany (near Saarbrucken). Car pulled up alongside, two middlel aged women inside. Drivers window goes down, hand comes out and she starts stroking my leathers, my arm and chest. They chatted away in German. No idea what to say or do, so I just sat there until the lights changed and I went on my way.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Dec 2016)

Almost all of what reaches my ears is bizarre. I don't think they quite understand the way sound from a moving vehicle works.


----------



## JD42 (17 Dec 2016)

I got water pistoled from a passenger... .. fu@#er got me right in the ear.


----------



## keithmac (17 Dec 2016)

I had a "nice legs, what time do they open?", from a car with 3 ladies in it.

Confusing but made me smile all the same!.

Also had a yoof in passenger side shout something illegible while I was waiting at a roundabout, just happy that my 4 year old daughter has a better command of the English language!.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Dec 2016)

"A badger stole my shoes."

"I powered my engine with twigs."

"This is a valid mode of transport in crowded 21st century cities."


----------



## steve292 (17 Dec 2016)

I was climbing a steep hill from weston seafront in the summer, and was twerking away out of the saddle. I went by a parked minibus, and got wolf whistled by a load of old men... one of them shouted "nice arse darlin".

I wouldn't mind, but I'm a 48 year old father of 2.........


----------



## Slick (17 Dec 2016)

JD42 said:


> I got water pistoled from a passenger... .. fu@#er got me right in the ear.


Are you quite sure it was water?


----------



## _aD (17 Dec 2016)

A young man driving a Corsa once shouted "Love yer Jaffa Cakes, mate!" to the sounds of hooting approval from the back seat, which was jammed full of young ladies. It was on a rather unpleasant, busy roundabout but the driver was unintentionally shielding me from the rest of the traffic, so I'll let him off.

More recently, someone almost run me down head-on on a narrow single-track road. He then slammed on his brakes, somehow turned his volvo estate around, and drove up beside me screaming "GET OUT OF MY WAY, I'VE BEEN TO A FUNERAL TODAY!". Whilst wearing a very silly hat.


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2016)

_aD said:


> and drove up beside me screaming "GET OUT OF MY WAY, I'VE BEEN TO A FUNERAL TODAY!". Whilst wearing a very silly hat.



Did it work? I'll have to try that one.


----------



## JD42 (18 Dec 2016)

Slick said:


> Are you quite sure it was water?


No..


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2016)




----------



## Lonestar (18 Dec 2016)

How much space do you want? From a black cab driver.


----------



## stephec (18 Dec 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I once had a random guy stop, roll down his window and shout
> 
> 'You poof'
> 
> ...



How could he tell, was it the leather chaps?


----------



## stephec (18 Dec 2016)

I one had someone wolf whistle at me and give the limp wristed sign.

I thought I looked good in my pink jersey with a shaved head, and I almost fell off my bike laughing.

I've been whistled at by a car of young girls as well, although I'm not sure they were entirely serious.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Dec 2016)

stephec said:


> How could he tell, was it the leather chaps?



Well, ok, to be fair, yes...... And the fact I didn't have a saddle.....


----------



## crazyjoe101 (18 Dec 2016)

I've never had anything that unusual, just the normal occasional moaning or heckling.
I have however got engaged in various conversations with drivers at traffic lights which is quite surreal normally, just having a friendly chat through a car window.


Lonestar said:


> How much space do you want? From a black cab driver.


That's got to be one of the most usual things in this thread!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 Dec 2016)

Drago said:


> "Nice arse!", from an attractive middle aged lady in a BMW. Very strange, because my butt is saggy and hairy, not nice at all.


had that one too


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Another one was, when passing a group of young lads, 'Hey mate, your back wheel's going round.'



A trio of years ago..............
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cretins-law.136747/


----------



## _aD (18 Dec 2016)

Lonestar said:


> How much space do you want? From a black cab driver.


Had a very close pass when about 50 meters from a closed level crossing last summer. I approached the driver and politely explained he passed me dangerously and his reply was "Well you are wide with those things on the side".

That is, the two panniers on the side of the rack. Neither of which were wider than the edges of my handlebars. I pointed this out, he didn't understand, I got back in line. You can bring a horse to water...


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Dec 2016)

"There are bees in my teeth!"

"THE GUITARIST BRIAN MAY!"

"Despite pressure on usage of urban land for other purposes, increasing congestion, and not holding this view for any other type of provision, I say that land use for parking should be entirely exempt from the workings of the market."


----------



## greekonabike (18 Dec 2016)

I wasn't cycling but I was unlocking my bike from outside a newsagent on a busy main road. A car full of guys my age was stuck in traffic and they kept saying 'we've caught ya'...I'd not had my morning coffee so I was pretty confused, a couple of minutes later they'd gone round the mini roundabout and stopped to say the same thing. I can only presume they thought I was rolling a joint because my roll-ups tend to look that way...somehow...officer.

GOAB


----------



## mjr (18 Dec 2016)

steve292 said:


> I was climbing a steep hill from weston seafront in the summer, and was twerking away out of the saddle.


That ain't how you pedal!

Anyway, Madeira Road? I've had stuff shouted at me around there but never been able to decipher it.

A couple of years ago, after that nice Mr Clarkson made a cycling safety film, there was a few weeks with people shouting "grow up". Oh, how original!


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Dec 2016)

greekonabike said:


> I wasn't cycling but I was unlocking my bike from outside a newsagent on a busy main road. A car full of guys my age was stuck in traffic and they kept saying 'we've caught ya'...I'd not had my morning coffee so I was pretty confused, a couple of minutes later they'd gone round the mini roundabout and stopped to say the same thing. I can only presume they thought I was rolling a joint because my roll-ups tend to look that way...somehow...officer.
> 
> GOAB



Sounds to me as if they were suggesting they'd caught you stealing a bicycle.


----------



## greekonabike (19 Dec 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Sounds to me as if they were suggesting they'd caught you stealing a bicycle.



I think I'd already unlocked it and had stood it up against the wall at this point. Needless to say I was incredibly confused but I don't understand why they turned round at the roundabout to say it again. Oh well, guess I'll never know. 

GOAB


----------



## steve292 (20 Dec 2016)

mjr said:


> That ain't how you pedal!
> 
> Anyway, Madeira Road? I've had stuff shouted at me around there but never been able to decipher it.
> 
> A couple of years ago, after that nice Mr Clarkson made a cycling safety film, there was a few weeks with people shouting "grow up". Oh, how original!



That's the one. You've obviously never followed me up a hill.


----------



## mjr (20 Dec 2016)

steve292 said:


> That's the one. You've obviously never followed me up a hill.


If I did, I'd probably be so far back after the first few seconds that I'd be unable to hear what people were shouting at you


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2016)

The usuals:- 

You bender
Your wheels are going round 

etc.

Best one was a group of chav's pulling level with me, I though oh no this isn't going to go well (I was near the lovely Hattersley).... guy leans out of the window (this really isn't going to go well), shouts. "Wow you're doing 30 miles an hour" - puts his thumb up ! Shocked, I nearly fell off.

The most random one was getting a bag of "wotsits" emptied over me. The down side is I didn't catch any to munch.

I do know someone on here was slapped by a big wet fish (no joke) and another shot at.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2016)

I've told this one before.

I was behind another cyclist (racing snake) and we got to a junction. A car full of youth's pulled up beside us. One shouted out the window. "Oi you're gay!", to which the racing snake replied quick as a flash. "Not when I'm f**king your mum I'm not"

I roared with laughter.


----------



## NeilM (22 Dec 2016)

I'm mostly deaf in my right ear, and despite wearing a hearing aid anything shouted from either the passenger or worse the drivers side of a car just comes to me as a lot of shouty noise.... which I ignore.

On a group ride, returning to Weston-s-Mare down the back lanes I nearly rode into the back of a car that was reversing back from a hump back bridge, presumably because he was going to try and 'get some air'. Anyway, 35 years of motorcycling / driving / cycling meant that I reacted quickly and undertook the car with several inches to spare. This affront to spotty teenage manhood was repaid by the small car speeding past me, close passing and the passenger throwing a banana peel at me......which missed. I don't normally shout at cars, but I couldn't help laughing and shouting "you f*ckin missed". I bet they didn't boast about that one later.

Passing a yoof on a short nasty climb outside the village of Banwell, I was surprised by the comment of "fair play mate!" I think I managed to wheeze a 'thanks'.


----------



## sarahale (22 Dec 2016)

'You fing saw nothing dosser' 

Very early one morning I came across a van hurtling down the road pulling a huge length of copper wiring (hard to tell for sure in the dark) he had obviously stolen from somewhere. Some way behind the end of the wiring followed a mini digger type vehicle the driver of which shouted the above to me.


----------



## wheresthetorch (23 Dec 2016)

I got wolf-whistled by some girls once. I suspect irony.


----------



## HLaB (24 Dec 2016)

> Meh,Bleh,Ugg,FFF


Well it sounded strange to me, its certainly not a language I recognise


----------

